# Orlando Magic sign Jeryl Sasser



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Orlando, Florida

John Weisbrod of the Orlando Magic has just announced the signing of Jeryl Sasser. Sasser played with the ballclub in the 2002-2003 season and had a career high of 40 points when he took over for an injured Tracy McGrady. 

LINK












Hahah...





Sorry. I had to do it This place is getting quiet lately.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

What a horrifying joke. I think Sass would be more likely to be signed in Boston than Orlando.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Bobcats Mini-Camp Roster 

Player Height Pos. College 
Corey Benjamin 6-6 G Oregon State 
Keith Carter 6-2 G Mississippi 
Maurice Carter 6-5 G/F Louisiana State 
Lonnie Cooper 6-3 G Louisiana Tech 
Kaniel Dickens 6-8 F Idaho 
Moustapha Diouf 6-11 F/C Queens 
Richie Frahm 6-5 G Gonzaga 
Anthony Greenup 6-8 F Shaw 
Patrick Jackson 5-10 G Ball State 
Junior Harrington 6-4 G Wingate 
Danny Johnson 6-3 G College of Charleston 
Jason Kapono 6-8 F UCLA 
Jonathan Kerner 6-11 C East Carolina 
Justin Love 6-3 G Saint Louis 
Emeka Okafor 6-10 F/C Connecticut 
William Parker 6-3 G Fordham 
Bernard Robinson 6-6 G/F Michigan 
Jeryl Sasser 6-6 G Southern Methodist 
Kareem Shabazz 7-1 C Providence 
Tamar Slay 6-8 F Marshall 
Theron Smith 6-8 F Ball State 
Gerald Wallace 6-7 F Alabama 
Pierre Wooten 6-4 G Winthrop 


http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/nba/charlotte_bobcats/9036200.htm


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

You freaked me out courtside...don't do that again....


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> You freaked me out courtside...don't do that again....


Me, too! :laugh:

I was thinking that the GM for Orlando has no mind whatsoever if he actually signed or even invited Sass back. I saw him play, if one can call it that! So bad, so bad - no words to describe it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I guess Im the only one who likes Sass. He'll never be a big time player, but he seems like if he put in work, he could become a good off the bench scorer.

I havnt seen much of him though so maybe Im wrong?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I guess Im the only one who likes Sass. He'll never be a big time player, but he seems like if he put in work, he could become a good off the bench scorer.
> 
> I havnt seen much of him though so maybe Im wrong?


A scorer he will definitely never be. He doesnt handle the ball very well, isnt all that athletic, and would make Mateen Cleaves look like a good shooter. His only chance is that he can do pretty decent defensively and is a good rebounder for a SG.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> A scorer he will definitely never be. He doesnt handle the ball very well, isnt all that athletic, and would make Mateen Cleaves look like a good shooter. His only chance is that he can do pretty decent defensively and is a good rebounder for a SG.


lets hope doc rivers gets teh GM to sign him..i want to laugh.


----------

